# Fog light addition for 2019



## Blackmax (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi all,
Just purchased a 2019 SV that didn’t come with fog lights. I was wondering if anyone had added them and how much of a headache/expense it was.


----------



## NITA2018 (Dec 6, 2018)

*fog lights*

i have a 2018 rogue sport that didnt come with them either . I asked for the price of fog lights with dealer he estimated $600-$700 bucks. Maybe looking to trade this car in but most likely stick it out for 2 years and away it goes


----------



## whintz (Jan 13, 2019)

I purchased the DRL bezel replacement to install and if anyone has any advice on install on electrical and removal of the old bezel


----------

